# Need help



## uhcoogsfan (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a 50" Panasonic tv with a fixed base that does not rotate in either direction. Is there some kind of a carousel like thing that sits on the cabinet and the tv sits on this?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You could look for a lazy suasn type platform like those for tube TVs but I don't know of any retailers still selling them. Online-eBay may be your best bet. Goo luck.


----------



## uhcoogsfan (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have an Ikea near you they have wooden ones that would probably work if you were to screw a larger piece of wood to the base. The top part is about 16" diameter.


----------

